

An Open Letter to Tom Preston-Werner - parkr
http://blog.parkermoore.de/2012/12/11/an-open-letter-to-tom-preston-werner/
Tom Preston-Werner, the creator of Jekyll and co-founder of Github, has allowed his Jekyll project to fall to the wayside. Help me and others get his attention to finally allow this project to continue to grow.
======
shurane
You can go ahead and send that open letter, but why not just fork it and go
ahead and add the things you want until he accepts it? Adding contributions to
the code and then telling him, "Hey, I added a bunch of things, fixed a bunch
of bugs, etc. Can you give me push access?" is better than "Hey, you haven't
been putting in much work into this project. Why don't you let other people
work on this?". Who should he give access to? Why?

Give reasons. Not requests.

~~~
parkr
Good point! This letter was written after I've done much of that.
Unfortunately, nothing has been done yet. But that's definitely the attitude
that one should take (unfortunately, it's just deteriorated over time).

The reason I sent this email (and others) to Tom is because it seems like he's
lost interest in the project - which is totally fine! As it's an insanely
popular project, however, (one which the public has not forgotten about,
certainly), I have an intense desire to push it forward and see it become all
that it can be!

